# How to support ANY stream from your computer



## Austin Bike

I was obsessed with getting a streaming internet station to my TiVo HMO and was having no luck until I stumbled upon ShoutCast which is a plug-in for WinAmp that lets you broadcast over a network.

I was able to get the station to play in WinAmp and was able to use ShoutCast to "rebroadcast" over my network only and the TiVo was able to pick up the stream like a normal internet stream (I just pointed the Tivo to the server in my M3U playlist).

But then I really stumbled onto the goldmine - ShoutCast has a parameter that you can change, the default is "WinAmp" but the alternate is "Sound card".

By switching to Sound Card, any sound that goes through the sound card is broadcast out to the Tivo.

This means that ANY music that you can play on your computer can be sent to the TiVo. Internet radio with proprietary formats? No problem. AAC music files? No Problem. MusicMatch custom radio stations? No Problem.

The real kicker is that if you have windows XP pro, you can use the remote desktop feature to manage the remote server so it can be anywhere in the house. If you don't have Windows XP, check out a freeware program called Tight VNC which does a pretty good job of giving you a remote console to the remote system (screen refreshes can be a pain with some applications.)


----------



## highvista

Thanks for the info! I've also had some of my favorite streams not be playable through HMO, so using my own SHOUTcast server is a great work-around. I hope the next version of HMO is optimized a bit more for streams. They've been my favorite feature of HMO.


----------



## Austin Bike

The frustration is that many of the streams that I have work once or twice and then stop working for some reason. The TiVo error messages are not that helpful.

Long term, if the price of Smart displays came down to a reasonable level, having a tablet that you could walk around with that would allow you to manage your jukebox remotely would be a big plus.

Imagine having something like this sitting on your coffee table...


----------



## opchiasm

Austin,

I am very interested in being able to play MusicMatch Radio through my Tivo. Unfortunately, I am also very stupid. I downloaded a program called ShoutCast DNAS and am trying to figure out how to do it. I've read through the configuration file several times, but don't see the option to change Winamp to Sound Card.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Austin Bike

Let me look at it tonight when I get home. If you send me a private message with your email address I can send you my DNAS configuration file which should work for you.


----------



## opchiasm

Thanks very much.


----------



## Azlen

Be sure you download both the Shoutcast server software as well as the winamp plugin. The option to change from winamp to the soundcard is in the 4th tab of the plugin. Also make sure your recording mix is set correctly, I had to use stereo mix to get it to work. The option to set the recording mix is also in the 4th tab of the plugin.


----------



## Austin Bike

In the DNAS config, here are the lines that matter:

SrcIP=ANY
DestIP=ANY
NameLookups=0
PublicServer=Never
AllowRelay=No
AllowPublicRelay=No

; RIPOnly, when set to Yes, will only allow IP addresses listed in the Reserved
; IP list to connect and relay. All other connections for listening will be denied.
; This is really only useful for servers whose sole purpose is to provide the
; primary feed to all public relays. Setting this value to Yes also forces the
; server into Private mode, since listing this server in the directory would
; be pointless. Default is No.
; RIPOnly=No

The last one (RIPOnly) is the way to REALLY ensure that only your systems receive the stream. I haven't instituted this yet, but because I have a firewall (hardware) and I am not forwarding port 8000, I shouldn't have any issues.

On my TiVo I set up a Playlist and published it with the TiVo publisher:

#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:,Liquid London 
http://192.168.1.104:8000

The 192 address is my shoutcast server. On the DNAS application, the Soundcard/Winamp choice is on the "Input" tab.

Let me know if this helps.


----------



## opchiasm

Thanks very, very much, Azlen and Austin.

I'm having trouble with understanding the relationship between the Winamp plugin, the DNAS app, and Tivo Publisher.

What should the Output be on the Winamp plugin? (I found the Input setting option - thanks.)


----------



## Azlen

In the output tab, you should place your computers IP address in the address section. It should be something like 192.168.1.x. The x can vary, so you'll have to check what it is on your machine. The port is set to a default of 8000 and the password is set to a default of "changeme". The encoder option should be sent to one. Be sure to set your encoder under the encoder tab to the highest kbps and stereo to get the best quality stream. Once everything is entered correctly hit the connect button. If everything is set up correctly you will see a running counter of the bytes sent in the status section.
Once that is setup you need to setup an M3U file in one of the directories you have listed in the Tivo publisher. I created it by going into the winamp playlist and then under the add option, I selected "add url" then typed in 192.168.1.x:8000 (where the x is the same thing that you put in the address section in the output tab) That should do it.


----------



## opchiasm

Azlen,

Thank you very, very much for the help. I'll try it tonight.


----------



## opchiasm

I think I'm almost there. I'm assuming that once I have DNAS running, I open Winamp with the Shoutcast plugin active, then add the playlist per Azlen's directions. I open Tivo Publisher. Then I can start any application playing through the soundcard and listen on Tivo?

All my connections seem to be OK, but I opened MusicMatch and played a radio station, but couldn't hear it in Tivo.

Perhaps it has to do with mixer settings??

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Azlen

That's what happened to me and I had to change the mix settings before I could hear Musicmatch. On the 4th tab there is a button to push for the mix settings. There should be two windows that come up, one for playback and the other for recording. I had to select "stereo mix" in the recording window before I could hear anything through Tivo. If stereo mix isn't an option you have to go into properties to make it an option.
Also you want winamp with the plugin open, but you want to make sure winamp is stopped, otherwise you get unsynced sound between the two sources.


----------



## opchiasm

Awesome. Wow. It works.

Thanks a million, Azlen and Austin.


----------



## miadlor

I'm still having trouble getting Tivo to see it .
Could anyone give a little more detail?

Status:
everything installed 
shoutcast status ok
need help making the file




Thank You


----------



## macohenks

Hi Austin, or anyone who knows about streaming audio through TIVO,

Which Winamp plug in do I need? 

Thanks,

Matt


----------



## Austin Bike

Go to www.shoutcast.com and download the shoutcast pulg in. Then follow the rest of the thread and you should be up and running quickly.


----------



## miadlor

I have all my plugins running......
last night the streaming radio files went into tivo published files just fine.
double clicking on them in the published area opened them up and played them.
I rebooted my computer and now I can get the files in the published area but they won't play.
any ideas?


----------



## jdl

Hmm....got this working with content playing in Winamp, can't get any other apps to stream out though. I see the bytes sent incrementing, but nothing on the Tivo end. I wonder if my sound card is too old to support this (Soundblaster AWE 64, using XP)? I have no option for "stereo mix" in the recording section, don't see how to "add" it in properties.


----------



## Austin Bike

I was having problems and I had to mess with my soundcard options, check in your advanced controls for your soundcard and look under both the playback and the recording settings.

My M3U file is:

#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:,Liquid London 
http://192.168.1.104:8000

There are known issues with Shoutcast and Soundblaster Live cards. Check the Shoutcast technical forums, they're real helpful.


----------



## jdl

Thanks, I'll check those out.


----------



## bonifacio

This is my first time to try this out and I want to know some more information. I got the latest shoutcast server(v.1.9.2/win32) and winamp(v5.01/x86) player. There has been discussion about a winamp plugin, what plugin specifically? There are lots of winamp plugin.

Update: 1/13/04 7:55PM

The plugin in question is the SHOUTcast DSP Plug-in for Winamp 2.x here's the link:

http://www.shoutcast.com/downloads/shoutcast-dsp-1-8-2b-windows.exe

Although it says for v. 2.x I tried it with v.5.01 and it works too.

So in summary you need to download all 3
1. SHOUTcast server
2. Winamp player
3. SHOUTcast DSP Plug-in for Winamp 2.x

Then follow this thread for setup instructions.


----------



## msadesign

Hi all,

I've been following this thread with a lot of interest. I believe that I have pulled together all of the software needed to do the same trick on Mac OSX:

http://www.maliasoft.com/us/mp3sushi.html, couled with iTunes.

BUT: would someone just take a step back and talk about the philosophy of what we are doing?I need a discussion of the concept; I don't have any of the apps you guys are talking about and don't know what they do: is program A waiting for something from program B, and what is it? I mean that kind of discussion and then I'll get it going and post the results.

Thanks a LOT.

Michael


----------



## Austin Bike

It's a bridge to deal with the fact that not all streams can be supported by TiVo through an M3U playlist file.

Some of the techno that I like I can get as an MP3 stream with no problem by I can't get www.digitallyimported.com because their stream format isn't recognized by TiVo.

Tivo is limited to only having the IPort, it can't handle an address like IP/folderort.

Also, if a broadcaster is broadcasting in Ogg, WMA, Real or some other format you are out of luck. TiVo supports MP3 streams only.


----------



## Argentino

Just another shoutcast related idea... If you have a treo 600 phone and pocket tunes installed you can ALSO stream audio to your phone. You can even 're-broadcast' real audio, quicktime, or any other type of stream you want using the 'soundcard' feature. You see, Tivo and Treo are cousins in more than one way... (you can also use your Treo to program your Tivo via the internet w/HMO)


----------



## awardly

Hello,

UPDATE TO ORIGINAL MESSAGE. 
I had put port number 8001 instead of 8000 as the port number. 
It now works!! Thanks to all! 
Argentino: De uno a otro: Viva la argentina! 

I was hoping to get a little help here. 
I have followed all the steps I have seen here. 

Here is my current status:
- I have shoutcast server running.
- I have winamp shoutcast plugin running talking to the shoutcast server. 
- I have configured the plugin to use the sound card (mine is a sb audigy 2). - I can see the sound level "LEDs" in the plugin configuration.
- I have created an m3u playlist that I can see from TiVo
The playlist is configured like the others mentioned here previously.

I had been using javaHMO 1.1 but upgraded to 1.2 just before I downloaded shoutcast server and plugin. 

I thought there might be some issues with JavaHMO 1.2's streaming cache server, but when I disabled I had the same problem. 

The problem I am having is I cannot connect from TiVo to the stream. 

Anyone have any ideas? 

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## bigcat

> _Originally posted by macohenks _
> *Hi Austin, or anyone who knows about streaming audio through TIVO,
> 
> Which Winamp plug in do I need?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt *


Give JavaHMO a try guys, it gives you access to any station on Shoutcast almost faultlessly. I don't know what formats are supported, with JavaHMO you don't need to, I just tell the app which Genre I want and it does the rest and publishes them to TiVo for me. I have 2 or 3 hundred stations to choose from. Also gets weather and cinema listings off the Internet based on your zip!!


----------



## vames

I'll second bigcat's post. The new (v 1.2 release) of javaHMO has been a godsend for streaming. I was previously using the Winamp->Shoutcast->TiVo solution, and while it worked well, there were too many possible points of failure, and eventually something would give.

With the new javaHMO, I've been able to get every single stream I've tried so far, and without any more effort other than loading the stream in Winamp, saving the playlist, and then accessing that m3u from my TiVo. (I save the playlists in a folder that's published to the TiVo) And as bigcat mentions, there is a separate "Shoutcast" section for javahmo that worked pretty poorly in v1.1 but has been working great in 1.2. It's been awesome. Thanks javaHMO! (I probably sound like a d#mn commerical, but it really has been great)

(Incidentally, I still use the winamp->shoutcast->TiVo method occasionally, but only so that I can have dynamic playlists. As in I suddenly decide I want to hear one particular song)


----------



## Austin Bike

Yes, Java HMO rocks, but it only supports MP3 streams. I posted this originally because the station I wanted to listen to (liquid london) is not available as an MP3 stream.

Anyone find a way to get a windows media or ogg stream in JavaHMO???


----------



## vames

Ah. I didn't realize that Austin Bike. I've only ever tried to get MP3 streams, so didn't realize that this was the original problem.

Thanks for the clarification, and sorry for the (dis)information.


----------



## dishman

I am using JavaHMO and trying to listen to a stream I have running on my LAN using the streaming server from SlimDevices. I can listen to it using Windows Media Player or WinAmp, but the TiVo gives me the message "could not connect". I create a playlist with http://192.168.0.103:9000/stream.mp3 and add it to HMO. The TiVo sees the playlist, but can't connect. ShoutCast works fine. Any ideas?


----------



## Austin Bike

As I recall, TiVo only supports http://IP Addressort and everything after the port is not understood.


----------



## javahmo

JavaHMO 1.2 includes a streaming proxy which elliminates the TiVo restrictions on URL formats for streaming stations.


----------



## dishman

> _Originally posted by javahmo _
> *JavaHMO 1.2 includes a streaming proxy which elliminates the TiVo restrictions on URL formats for streaming stations. *


I am using 1.2.


----------



## cwebb

HI.

I finally got this working. The only thing not really clear is that when you open the mixer settings, and add stereo mix, you must check the Select box under the Stereo Mix control to get it to stream properly.

Other than that, it worked as described - pretty damn cool.

Thanks!


----------



## tripletdad1

I would like to use the solution described in the previous posts to listen to Rhapsody radio streams.

I am CLUELESS about the technical aspects of streaming radio (M3U, etc...it's all Greek to me), but I am quite sure that Rhapsody does not use mp3 files. They use some sort of proprietary format.

From the above posts, I "think" I understand the following:


If I use JavaHMO 1.2, I can only load "static" stream lists
If I use the Winamp/Shoutcast/Tivo solution, I can get "dynamic" streams
[/list=1]

Is that correct?

I am confused, in that the only way I know how to play Rhapsody "radio" streams is through the Rhapsody client. Is there some way to access the Rhapsody stream without using the Rhapsody client?

I am totally stupid on this subject, so I would be ever so greatful if someone would take pity on me and help me understand this conceptually! Thank you!


----------



## jondavisct

Hi, this is intriguing. How do you propose to stream to the Treo 600 from Shoutcast? Does your Treo have an 802.11b card in it? I have the treo with the Pocket Tunes software.
Thanks


----------



## tripletdad1

A friendly bump...I love my Rhapsody and would be so grateful to get it to work through my Tivo...can anyone help?

Thank you in advance!

-David



> _Originally posted by tripletdad1 _
> *I would like to use the solution described in the previous posts to listen to Rhapsody radio streams.
> 
> I am CLUELESS about the technical aspects of streaming radio (M3U, etc...it's all Greek to me), but I am quite sure that Rhapsody does not use mp3 files. They use some sort of proprietary format.
> 
> From the above posts, I "think" I understand the following:
> 
> 
> If I use JavaHMO 1.2, I can only load "static" stream lists
> If I use the Winamp/Shoutcast/Tivo solution, I can get "dynamic" streams
> [/list=1]
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> I am confused, in that the only way I know how to play Rhapsody "radio" streams is through the Rhapsody client. Is there some way to access the Rhapsody stream without using the Rhapsody client?
> 
> I am totally stupid on this subject, so I would be ever so greatful if someone would take pity on me and help me understand this conceptually! Thank you!
> *


----------



## skellener

Not sure if this will help, but Rogue Amoeba makes a great streaming product called Nicecast for Mac OS X. Works beautifully for streaming anything off of your Mac.

http://www.rogueamoeba.com/nicecast

Much easier to set up that Quicktime Broadcaster. Of course QTB is free.


----------



## jjthepilotman

I finally got everything installed and running. Problem now is that the sound quality with the streaming from my Musicmatch is really bad coming out of the speakers. I have a lot of background humming and other noises while the music is barely audible. Does anyone else have this problem.

I am running Win98 SE, TIVO 2, Netgear Wireless to TIVO, wired computer to hub. When I play my MP3's the sound is excellent.


----------



## gwyndyn

tripletdad1 said:


> I would like to use the solution described in the previous posts to listen to Rhapsody radio streams.
> 
> I am CLUELESS about the technical aspects of streaming radio (M3U, etc...it's all Greek to me), but I am quite sure that Rhapsody does not use mp3 files. They use some sort of proprietary format.
> 
> From the above posts, I "think" I understand the following:
> 
> 
> If I use JavaHMO 1.2, I can only load "static" stream lists
> If I use the Winamp/Shoutcast/Tivo solution, I can get "dynamic" streams
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> I am confused, in that the only way I know how to play Rhapsody "radio" streams is through the Rhapsody client. Is there some way to access the Rhapsody stream without using the Rhapsody client?
> 
> I am totally stupid on this subject, so I would be ever so greatful if someone would take pity on me and help me understand this conceptually! Thank you!


I got this working with my Rhapsody this morning. If you follow the previously posted instructions for broadcasting everything that goes to your soundcard, you can play your Rhapsody stream in the Rhapsody client, and connect to your shoutcast broadcast on the Tivo. I dunno if anyone is still following this thread, but if you need help streaming your Rhapsody to your Tivo, let me know.


----------



## saramj

I cannot believe that someone has finally done a post on how to configure a SHOUTcast server. I am trying to stream XM online to my TIVO. I found an HMO program that will let me control my XM radio online through my TIVO but I could only get it to play on my PC. I read that I could use SHOUTcast to do so. But, the uneducated computer geek I am (I know just enough to make myself dangerous) could never find a way to actually configure the SHOUTcast server to make everything run. In the threads it also refers to TIVO Publisher. Do I need that, where can I get tit and what can it do fore me?


----------



## tivoray

Saramj,

Go the the following archive for a step by step guide to installing ShoutCast server etc.. Larry Dernay did a nice job. I got it all up and running with XM Radio and XM HME in less than an hour.

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/139426-1.html

It runs with the latest JavahMO and an m3u file


----------



## saramj

tivoray said:


> Saramj,
> 
> Go the the following archive for a step by step guide to installing ShoutCast server etc.. Larry Dernay did a nice job. I got it all up and running with XM Radio and XM HME in less than an hour.
> 
> http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/139426-1.html
> 
> It runs with the latest JavahMO and an m3u file


 I followed the instructions exactly. I created an m3u file I called My Music. Everything looks great connected on the PC end. I even see my server name show up in the now playing of the winamp now playing scroll and everything looks great connected. However I still cannot get the XM radio application or anything playing on my soundcard to play on the TIVO. I just downloaded and set up Galleon 10. Should I take this m3u file and place it in the music app. of Galleon 10? Will Galleon see it as an mp3 file then stream what is comming out of my sound card to the TIVO?

Again thanks for the help. I am very new at this but learning in leaps and bounds.


----------



## gwyndyn

saramj said:


> I followed the instructions exactly. I created an m3u file I called My Music. Everything looks great connected on the PC end. I even see my server name show up in the now playing of the winamp now playing scroll and everything looks great connected. However I still cannot get the XM radio application or anything playing on my soundcard to play on the TIVO. I just downloaded and set up Galleon 10. Should I take this m3u file and place it in the music app. of Galleon 10? Will Galleon see it as an mp3 file then stream what is comming out of my sound card to the TIVO?
> 
> Again thanks for the help. I am very new at this but learning in leaps and bounds.


Did you set it to stream from the soundcard and not just from winamp?


----------



## saramj

gwyndyn said:


> Did you set it to stream from the soundcard and not just from winamp?


 Yes I have it comming from the sound card. I did place the m3u file in my TTG. I see the file on my TIVO. But, when I go to play the file it tells me there is an error and the file will not play. There was an error with the network and the TTG icon closes on my PC. I am wondering from what I have been reading that this could be a problem with TTG/HMO and 7.1b.

I finally got the SHOUTcast application to work last night. I can play stuff that I have on as internet music through my TIVO with the sound card option. Howerver when I try and use the XM radio HME application, I changed the parameter in the config file to the exact same IP at port 8000 as I have set up in the SHOUTcast plug in. I get the XM channels on my TIVO but when I go to try and change channels I got a mess of voices. It sounds almost like three stations are trying to broadcast at once. It comes across clear for about three seconds and then goes gargled again. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## drhump

saramj said:


> I changed the parameter in the config file to the exact same IP at port 8000 as I have set up in the SHOUTcast plug in.


the way i read it, the rhapsody OP used port 9000 on both, presumably because other stuff is going on at 8000. i dunno, my networking skills are spare.

i have been able to get it XM going using my XM online account, the Watty apps, and the ShoutCast DSP plugin specified in the Rhapsody instructions (using port 9000). a couple of questions for anyone who may have experience with this or a familiar setup.

1) the watty app seems to lose the connection every now and then. sometimes after hours... others after just minutes. any suggestions as to where i might begin to investigate this?

2) once i get it all set up, is there anyway to mute that stream on my PC without rendering it useless to the TiVos? i tried setting up a new user in XP Pro, launching everything from there hoping that i could then log in as my regular user and only hear the audio for the regular user. no luck.

dave


----------



## bkeny01

buuuuuuummmmppppppp

Just for me because this post is fantastic and i need it in a couple of days when my network adapter comes!


----------



## Austin Bike

bkeny01 said:


> buuuuuuummmmppppppp
> 
> Just for me because this post is fantastic and i need it in a couple of days when my network adapter comes!


Thanks!

Now, if someone could create an interface between Tivo and Sirius.....


----------



## bkeny01

i gotta bite, whats sirius?


----------



## Austin Bike

bkeny01 said:


> i gotta bite, whats sirius?


Satellite radio. http://www.sirius.com I would love to see HMO have the ability to access the internet stream for Sirius and allow me to play music through HMO and use TiVo to change channels.


----------



## Andrewp75

Did anyone get XM to work yet, and if so how did they do it? I can only get the channel guide to come up on the Tivo while the sound plays on my computer. Any ideas how I can get the sound to play on my Tivo?

Thanks!

Andrew


----------



## Andrewp75

I took a couple of hours and now I can control and play XM through my Tivos. Not sure how stable it is going to be, but sounds good to me! It is a little clunky and more proof of concept than anything at this point, but still pretty cool!

A


----------



## ashu

If I may ask - Shoutcast DSP plugin for WinAMP?

I don't like it's inability to pick up adequate volume (maybe more preamplification is needed?) when used in the "Input from Soundcard" mode.


----------



## npnigro

I am trying to enable this great feature but when I try to connect with TiVo, the TiVo Desktop Application on my PC crashes. I even tried configuring the SHOUTcast to just get its input from WinAMP and still the same problem. 

I was thinking maybe I have a config problem on my PC but I have no firewall enabled. Does anyone know why the TiVo app would crash on the PC?


----------



## gruswitz

I am brand new to Tivo (Christmas present), but would like to stream web radio (Shoutcast,RealPlayer, and iTunes) to the Tivo. It appears that the JavaHMO can stream playlists, but to stream live radio still requires the Shoutcast plugin to Winamp and the soundcard option. Is this correct? The directions for this are quite old. Do the current versions of Shoutcast server and Winamp work for this? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mr. Soze

Streaming from Winamp works fine for me, but Soundcard input bites. I may be doing something wrong, but I haven't had the time to dig into it.


----------



## gruswitz

I'll try it tonight, but what version of WinAmp and Shoutcast are you using?


----------



## DaddyBC

gruswitz said:


> I am brand new to Tivo (Christmas present), but would like to stream web radio (Shoutcast,RealPlayer, and iTunes) to the Tivo. It appears that the JavaHMO can stream playlists, but to stream live radio still requires the Shoutcast plugin to Winamp and the soundcard option. Is this correct? The directions for this are quite old. Do the current versions of Shoutcast server and Winamp work for this? Thanks for your help.


What are you trying to stream? I have setup Winamp/Shoutcast to stream anything coming into the mic jack. It took a little playing around to get the levels correct to sound right, but it works fine. Once setup it is easy to create a playlist that Galleon uses to play it on the Tivo.


----------



## gruswitz

I'd like to be able to stream iTunes, RealNetwork, and Shoutcast internet radio stations. I'm going to try the Galleon and Shoutcast server combo tonight. Any suggestions to save time?


----------



## vitocorleone

Is anyone concerned about sharing your MAK with Orb? Their privacy policy isn't 100% reassuring....


----------



## Mr. Soze

gruswitz said:


> I'll try it tonight, but what version of WinAmp and Shoutcast are you using?


Winamp 5.12, Shoutcast Server 1.9.5.


----------



## wibes

Could you provide some details regarding how to setup the shoutcast DNAS server to "rebroadcast"?

whoops...found the post earlier in this thread: http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/139426-1.html

disregard!


----------



## Ospray

The TiVo Desktop is crashing when I try to do this.

I installed new versions of WinAmp, Shoutcast Plugin, and Shoutcast server. I can connect to the server from another WinAmp on a different machine. But when I try to connect from the TiVo box to the shoutcast server, the TiVo desktop that is serving the m3u file crashes.

I am running TiVo 7.2.1 and Desktop 2.2 and 2.1.

I also found a log for the server and the last line in the log seems to be opening the shoutcast stream at 192.168.1.102:8888, which is my server.

Anyone have any ideas?

Ospray.


----------



## blacksheep42

I have a hacked Directv series 2 Tivo with 6.2. This Tivo is on my network and I can transfer files to my PC with TY Tool and convert them to MPEGs. Question is how can I insert the ty files back onto my Tivo. Also is there a version of Tivo Desktop that will work with a Directv Tivo.


----------



## duoart

Ospray said:


> The TiVo Desktop is crashing when I try to do this.
> 
> I installed new versions of WinAmp, Shoutcast Plugin, and Shoutcast server. I can connect to the server from another WinAmp on a different machine. But when I try to connect from the TiVo box to the shoutcast server, the TiVo desktop that is serving the m3u file crashes.
> 
> Snip!
> 
> Ospray.


I was running with the latest versions of Winamp, Shoutcast and the plug-in. I did get messages about the server crashing, but at least the stream played. Last night Tivo upgraded my machine to support the new online stuff like live 365. It no longer seems to stream the Shoutcast stuff anymore.

Does your Tivo have the new online upgrade? If so, I suspect we have the same problem. I suspect Tivo screwed us all and plugged the Shoutcast loophole so that Live365 can extract subscription money from us.

On another note if you have presets on a regular Live35 account (not one of those Premium things they're offering us Tivo owners) The preset will show up on the Tivo after you log in, but if you play the stream it will play at the wrong speed. I.e. playing a 45 RPM record at 33 RPM.

GRRR!


----------



## duoart

false alarm. Needed to reinstall my shoutcast server for some reason.


----------



## Austin Bike

You guys miss the point of this.

It's not to broadcast out to the Shoutcast server and then back into your home. It's about broadcasting completely inside your home. If you do it local and hit the server with a .m3u file you never have to worry about using the Shoutcast interface on Tivo - just treat it like a streaming web station.


----------



## duoart

Austin Bike said:


> You guys miss the point of this.
> 
> It's not to broadcast out to the Shoutcast server and then back into your home. It's about broadcasting completely inside your home. If you do it local and hit the server with a .m3u file you never have to worry about using the Shoutcast interface on Tivo - just treat it like a streaming web station.


OK I get it. not only can I serve up .m3u files, I can also serve up .pls files and get around that ridiculous fee live365 wants to charge to to play all their stations on my TiVo. I still get the commercials asking me to upgrade to premium membership, but the live 365 streams play.

My Tivo Desktop server still crashes when I access the .m3u or .pls file though....
The stream will play, but the server needs to be restarted if I want to play a different stream or an mp3. Maybe Galleon won't exhibit that problem.


----------



## Snake2025

duoart said:


> My Tivo Desktop server still crashes when I access the .m3u or .pls file though....
> The stream will play, but the server needs to be restarted if I want to play a different stream or an mp3.


I'm glad I was able to get it all working just by reading this thread but... pretty much the same here. Did anybody find a solution to that ???


----------



## Turtleboy

I think I"m missing something. Where is the shoutcast plugn?


----------



## davezatz

duoart said:


> My Tivo Desktop server still crashes when I access the .m3u or .pls file though.... The stream will play, but the server needs to be restarted if I want to play a different stream or an mp3. Maybe Galleon won't exhibit that problem.


Leon, of Galleon fame, explained to me that TiVo's encoder isn't very fault tolerant... so things like variations in network traffic can conceivably causes problems. Galleon as a go between provides much better results though isn't not as clean since you need extra software and such.

Turtleboy, I tried to explain it all here but I'm not sure how good a job I did and I noticed some edits:
http://features.engadget.com/2006/02/07/how-to-stream-music-through-your-tivo/


----------



## Jayboy

Bump.

Is this still the solution of choice? I would just like to use Windows Media Center as my main "jukebox" and have it stream to the Tivo. I still need the Shoutcast plugin? And by the way, I don't even know what Winamp is.


----------



## davezatz

It may or may not be the best solution for your situation... how are your music file stored? Do you have playlists? Perhaps using Galleon, or even just the TiVo desktop, will meet your needs.


----------



## Snake2025

But the point here is to be able to stream ANY sound that goes through your sound card and that's what you're able to do using the shoutcast plugin. Using TiVo desktop is not what we're looking for.


----------



## davezatz

Snake2025 said:


> But the point here is to be able to stream ANY sound that goes through your sound card and that's what you're able to do using the shoutcast plugin. Using TiVo desktop is not what we're looking for.


You don't have to tell me that... I know it very well and have used this method to get satellite radio into my bedroom. However, it may or may not be the right solution for JayBoy if all he wants to do is stream MP3s stored on a local PC.


----------



## Turtleboy

davezatz said:


> Leon, of Galleon fame, explained to me that TiVo's encoder isn't very fault tolerant... so things like variations in network traffic can conceivably causes problems. Galleon as a go between provides much better results though isn't not as clean since you need extra software and such.
> 
> Turtleboy, I tried to explain it all here but I'm not sure how good a job I did and I noticed some edits:
> http://features.engadget.com/2006/02/07/how-to-stream-music-through-your-tivo/


I finally got around to trying this. I get stuck at this step.



> # Click on the Output tab
> # Check Connect at Startup
> # Type the default password, changeme, in the Password box


It keeps trying to connect, but it doesn't work. Do I need to forward the ports on my router?


----------



## davezatz

Turtleboy said:


> It keeps trying to connect, but it doesn't work. Do I need to forward the ports on my router?


Since the data traffic shouldn't be leaving your home, you shouldn't have to adjust the router.

When you're in the Input tab, do you see the blue bars moving up and down in the Input Levels section? That is where most problems occur... in not picking up the audio from the sound card.


----------



## Jayboy

My needs are primarily streaming wma's from Windows Media Player, the vast majority which are DRM protected. I want playlists, and really the full functionality of a jukebox using Windows Media Player. 

Do you think Shoutcast is still the solution of choice? I've learned a little more about Winamp. Do I have to get that?

Any responses appreciated.


----------



## davezatz

Yup... this is probably the best way to get DRM-ed WMA files to your TiVo. You won't get the ideal full functionality though - this method basically relays whatever audio is coming out of your soundcard over the network to your TiVo. So you'd start a playlist playing on the PC and then listen from the TiVo in the other room.

You'll need to download a few things including Winamp, which is actually pretty lightweight. If your TiVo Desktop software crashes on you with this method, you'll want to use Galleon as a proxy - it's more more fault tolerant of network fluctuations.


----------



## Jayboy

Okay, in one evening I got Winamp, JavaHMO, and Shoutcast plug in up and running, and got it to play on my Tivo. 

I sounds fuzzy, a little crackly like a signal with not enough preamplification. Where can a tweak something to make it sound right? At a bare minimum, which application is the problem probably occurring at so I can least read up in the right app?


----------



## Jayboy

By the way, is it correct that I need to use JavaHMO instead of Galleon if I have a hacked DirecTivo?


----------



## davezatz

Jayboy said:


> By the way, is it correct that I need to use JavaHMO instead of Galleon if I have a hacked DirecTivo?


That is correct. To tweak the sound a little, futz with your audio mixer control panel properties and also try lowering the volume on the computer and raising it on the TV... or vice versa. The fidelity won't be great, but maybe you can improve it somewhat.


----------



## Jayboy

I got most of the crackle and fuzz out of the sound. The most effective control was the Winamp volume and equalizer. The Winamp volume is apparently not the PC speaker volume. It is the song volume only. So if it is cranked (and your PC speaker is down to compensate), your putting out a distorted sound on the Shoutcast. 

Overall, the sound quality is buzz free, but it's not that good. It sounds kind of mono, and too much of it is coming out of the middle speaker on top of the TV. It does not sound as good as the Tivo playing music through Tivo desktop.

thanks for all the help.


----------



## john52il

Is anyone here using Galleon? It seems to do a lot of the stuff you are talking about here. I love it, but right now it just doesn't show up on my Tivo. I had it working fine (well almost fine), but now it's just GONE. Any ideas anyone?
Thanks!


----------

